# New Car



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi people, just after a bit of advise on my next car purchase. Getting some money round April time so thought I'd treat myself to a new motor, looking at spending no more than £40k. Possibilities at the moment are :-

Nissan GTR £35k/£40k
Aston Martin V8 Vantage Coupe or Roadster £34k/£40k
Audi RS4 Coupe or Convertible £24k/£35k
BMW M3 E90 New Shape £24k/£35k
Ford Focus RS £22k/£28k
Ferrari 360 Modena £38k/£42 (I know this is over budget but it's a Ferrari come on!!)
Thoughts and any knowledge of owning any of these would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks Dan


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

GTR:argie::thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If your getting 40k then blowing it on what was a 70k car you will need to find another 5k to look after it over the next 12 months ... It's still going to have 70k running costs. For that reason I'd spend 20k on the rs and then have a bloody good holiday, or put it towards a house and rent it out


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

GTR or a Ferrari 360, the noise of the ferrari is lovely.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GTR for me


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I Think a GTR will knock a ferrari in performance wise, but on handling not to sure on that one.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

GTR without asking .


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Focus rs for me


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> If your getting 40k then blowing it on what was a 70k car you will need to find another 5k to look after it over the next 12 months ... It's still going to have 70k running costs. For that reason I'd spend 20k on the rs and then have a bloody good holiday, or put it towards a house and rent it out


Very valid point thanks Steve, I'm getting quite a bit more than 40k I've just put myself a limit on what I'm spending on a car. House to rent out is a definite at the end of the summer and we've already booked Portugal for June so the holiday is sorted. Good comment on the running costs for a £70k car though.


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I Think a GTR will knock a ferrari in performance wise, but on handling not to sure on that one.


I think the GTR would out handle the Ferrari with a amuater driver behind the wheel, maybe with a pro it would be a different story but heard the GTR's are very easy to drive quick


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

From your list I would say GTR for for £40k you could get a nice 911 turbo

£40 Turbo Cab:
http://www.rsjsportscars.co.uk/used-porsche/porsche_911_996_turbo_s_cab_36_14.htm

£30k - Cayman Sport:
http://www.911virgin.com/porscheforsale/465/Cayman3.4SSport/


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd go with the GTR as well out of that list :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Out of those, the gtr, otherwise a z06 c6 corvette.

I dream of a corvette though, not a gtr.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

GTR without a doubt. Given that Nissan make them at a loss to themselves, you're getting a lot more than a £70k motor for the money.

I have been taken for a blast in one by a friend who owns one. I've never been in something as quick, that also seems so planted in all my life!

How it puts all that power down at a blip of the throttle is beyond me. It literally forced the blood from the front of my face to the back. Bit like that Top Gear clip where Clarkson is testing the Aerial Atom.

I personally can't see how anything else on the road could live with it. A GTR would be where my money went!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A £40k 360 won't be a particularly nice car & will cost you a fair chunk of money to run..they are getting on a bit now!

You'll also find a GTR has stupidly high running costs and is something that gets overlooked / swept under the carpet by potential buyers or current owners.

AMV8 will disappoint you, especially considering what other cars are in your list...hateful things to drive! (ime)

From your list the RS4 or M3 stand out, RS4 especially as the M3 seems to be dropping money fairly quickly at the moment. RS4's values are holding steady with good condition/specc'd cars hard to find.

:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> I Think a GTR will knock a ferrari in performance wise, but on handling not to sure on that one.


Even a 458 will struggle against a GTR in handling. A 40k Ferrari will struggle against the new crop of hot hatches.

GTR if you can live with the running costs, but as mentioned a Porker Turbo would be up on that list.

Regular car from your list would be the M3.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

dan
long time no see

whatever you get 

let me know and well knock it into shape

havent seen or heard you on here in a while


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Chris_Z4 said:


> A £40k 360 won't be a particularly nice car & will cost you a fair chunk of money to run..they are getting on a bit now!
> 
> You'll also find a GTR has stupidly high running costs and is something that gets overlooked / swept under the carpet by potential buyers or current owners.
> 
> ...


Forgot about the M3's to be honest then looked on the net and saw high mileage ones for as little as £20k, madness!! Couldn't believe how much they've dropped. Know what you mean about the 360 just throwing it in for people's opinion. Surprising comment about the AMV8 you'd have thought it would be great to drive? What makes them hateful?


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> dan
> long time no see
> 
> whatever you get
> ...


Alright buddy, was hoping you'd leave a comment, had a bit trouble with the personal life so kept off the radar for a bit but things are going good now thanks pal. Definitely be knocking it into shape with you when I get something. How you doing anyway? You still on the same number?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

sav1000 said:


> Very valid point thanks Steve, I'm getting quite a bit more than 40k I've just put myself a limit on what I'm spending on a car. House to rent out is a definite at the end of the summer and we've already booked Portugal for June so the holiday is sorted. Good comment on the running costs for a £70k car though.


If thats the case then Ferrari or Aston V8, I don't care how good the GTR is, its still a Nissan and they make old peoples cars and taxis 

although i'd be tempted by ....

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3407995.htm

or something like ....

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3663202.htm

or even the SL AMG 

actually ....

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3576746.htm

ok, they are over budget but i'm sure you could find something within,

i'd even have this and some change, you could probably buy greece with the left over and not worry about Portugal 

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3360903.htm


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

DetailedClean said:


> From your list I would say GTR for for £40k you could get a nice 911 turbo
> 
> £40 Turbo Cab:
> http://www.rsjsportscars.co.uk/used-porsche/porsche_911_996_turbo_s_cab_36_14.htm
> ...


I do like the Porsche but I don't think I'd be happy with one, used to drive my dads boxster s and it never gave me a real buzz, I know the 911 is a different kettle of fish completely. Maybe need to drive one to change my mind!!


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> If thats the case then Ferrari or Aston V8, I don't care how good the GTR is, its still a Nissan and they make old peoples cars and taxis
> 
> although i'd be tempted by ....
> 
> ...


Ha Ha!! Like it, taxi and old peoples car. Like when someone asks what you drive, I drive a Nissan, and they switch off! Now it sounds better if you say Aston Martin or a Maserati!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

yep, if you have to explain it then it doesn't work


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

If it was me I would go for a Ferrari 355 over the 360, it's a better car in my opinion.
What about a Noble m12? You don't see many of them about and it would be just as quick as what you've listed.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Depends on what you intend to use the car for, if its a daily driver i'd go for the Focus RS everytime.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ford Focus RS with the mountune pack 

My cousin has one and its mentally quick. Very grippy and the amount of performance for the money then i dont think you can go far wrong with it. 


Its super car performance for top spec mondeo money. plus the change you would have out of 40k would buy yourself a nice bike which would out perform all of your list haha


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> Depends on what you intend to use the car for, if its a daily driver i'd go for the Focus RS everytime.


It's not going an everyday car, I use my van for work so it'll just be evening and weekends mainly.


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

admg1 said:


> If it was me I would go for a Ferrari 355 over the 360, it's a better car in my opinion.
> What about a Noble m12? You don't see many of them about and it would be just as quick as what you've listed.


Do like the noble just a bit unsure on the realiability side, I love tvr's but I'd like to be able to drive something instead of looking at it in the garage.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DSC03115 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Ford Focus RS with the mountune pack
> 
> My cousin has one and its mentally quick. Very grippy and the amount of performance for the money then i dont think you can go far wrong with it.
> 
> Its super car performance for top spec mondeo money. plus the change you would have out of 40k would buy yourself a nice bike which would out perform all of your list haha


What sort of bhp is his RS running with the mountune pack? Not heard of these tuners if I'm honest. Used to have a kawasaki z1000 which I loved but never had time to ride it. Tempted with another bike but just a track bike, bit safer!! =)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mountune is approved by Ford Warranty. Power is about 350bhp I think?

I had a 440bhp RS in for a detail a few weeks back, which was sold to Ford Focus RS Direct this week - that may be a bargain as the owner spent £8k on it...


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> DSC03115 by RussZS, on Flickr


Absolutely stunning mate, could have cleaned it before taking the pics though! =) Looks great buddy! GTR is top of my list at the moment especially with the 4wd


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

sav1000 said:


> Do like the noble just a bit unsure on the realiability side, I love tvr's but I'd like to be able to drive something instead of looking at it in the garage.


All the ford parts were ok, it was just the custom bits which were an issue as i was aware, not cheap bits either.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

As an all rounder I'd be sticking my money into a Cayman or 911

If its not a daily driver I'd be buying a mint 993, might not be the fastest thing on four wheels but it will only appreciate in value and provide a very intense driving experience


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Aston Martin for me. Not the out and out fastest, but have a cool factor that none of the others can come close too.

Spend closer to 30k on one, and the rest on Tuxedo's :lol:


----------

